# Oiler



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Překládám film, který se zčásti odehrává na námořní lodi za 2. sv. války. Jeden z námořníků má funkci "oiler", tedy ten, co promazává stroje, aby dobře běžely. Marně si lámu hlavu, jaký je správný český ekvivalent. "Olejář" je spíš jako majitel naftových polí, zatímco "olejovač" je spíš nějaký přístroj či součást stroje, která dávkuje olej. 
Jak by se tohle pracovní zařazení mohlo pojmenovat, pokud možno v souladu s vojenskou a dobovou teminologií?
Těším se na návrhy, díky.


----------



## Restin

) pěkné.. Přemýšlel jsem, hledal jsem, nejlepší, co jsem vymyslel, je "mazací technik"


----------



## Garin

Restin said:


> ) pěkné.. Přemýšlel jsem, hledal jsem, nejlepší, co jsem vymyslel, je "mazací technik"


Díky, to je dobrý tip. Příliš jsem se upnul na jednoslovné výrazy, ale ty pro tento případ asi fakt neexistují.


----------



## bibax

Ten, kdo promazává výhybky je "mazač výhybek".

ČSÚ zná i profesi "mazač strojů a zařízení" v kategorii _Pomocní a nekvalifikovaní montážní a manipulační dělníci (jednoduché ruční úkony)._


----------



## Restin

Mazač mě napadl jako první... Ale nic moc jsem nevygooglil... jestli je to použito v oficiálním dokumentu, pak bych asi neváhal...


----------



## Garin

Je to hraný film, výraz zazní v dialogu mezi kapitánem a námořníky, kapitán z nich vybírá toho, který bude "oiler", dám tedy "mazač". Pro další děj filmu to není podstatné, jde jen o tuto jednu scénu, kde se mazač vyskytuje.
Díky!


----------



## Restin

Já myslel použito v dokumentu ČSÚ  Jaký to je filmb btw.?


----------



## Garin

http://www.csfd.cz/film/295340-master-the/


----------

